

World's First Conversation Game (Or so it is claimed) - jayamohan
http://www.foxbusiness.com/story/north-unveils-bot-colony-worlds-conversation-video-game-gdc-san-francisco/

======
chuffwaffle
This is not the world's first conversation game; there are many others. The
best one I know of is a text game called Galatea, by Emily Short. The entirety
of the game is a conversation with an animate statue. It's very complex and
pretty interesting and fun to play, and there are many endings.
<http://www.wurb.com/if/game/1326>

~~~
jayamohan
I believe you. Hence I put in the title in parenthesis '(Or so it is
claimed)', perhaps it is just a marketing buzzword, who knows?

------
mrcharles
A friend of mine is doing the music for this game. Go Shane!

------
keltecp11
They need to show some actual Game Footage... I can't imagine that this is
going to be any good. I HOPE I AM WRONG, but if when I ask my cell phone to
"Call Mom" and it replies with "you said CALL HOME, is this right?" You know
the world isn't there yet...

~~~
jayamohan
Yep, You're absolutely right. I too am a bit skeptical about new claims of
natural language understanding softwares; However we need to remain optimistic
and expect surprises since NLP is still in its infancy.

